# The 12 Minute Flyshoot



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi guys! I have about 1200 targets printed on NRA grade paper that I developed and had professionally printed several years ago when I was heavy into air pistols. Is there any interest in trying this for Slingshots.

Rules:

Print the target and size it to 5.5" square with a 4 7/16" target circle, or I can make available the printed copies that I have for my cost and mailing.

1) distance is 6 meters.
2) the shooter has 12 minutes to shoot 12 flies on the target.
3) any broken line on the fly counts as a hit. 
4) ammo must be decided on, but I recommend 6mm airsoft BB's or .177 steel.
5) each hit counts as 1 point.
6) bonus hit of the center dot at the end adds 3 points for a total possible of 15.

This competition is via the web and is based on the honor system. You post a pic after you shoot so we can see the results. One competition per week...

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It would help if you had this available as a PDF to avoid any scaling issues.

I think a lot will like the idea being a smaller target and range well suited to indoors shooting.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> It would help if you had this available as a PDF to avoid any scaling issues.
> 
> I think a lot will like the idea being a smaller target and range well suited to indoors shooting.


That's a great idea! I'll repost it this afternoon after church. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

I will certainly participate if this moves forward.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good idea, but seriously, nobody is going to sit through more than one 12 minute video. About 5 minutes is the limit for most stuff.
If you simply made it how many flies you can pop in 1 or 2 minutes... honor system and or video/pictures... that would be better I think.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I am of the opinion that if one takes more than 2 seconds to aim they lose eye concentration. The the 12 minutes is intended as a cap to keep someone from taking all day. If you can do it in 1 minute, that's great! Bill I agree that long video's would be detrimental t the projects. My thinking was time yourself and then scan the resulting target photo.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Whoops! I have a problem! I can create the PDF but my iPad only saves it in the apps that red them. I can e-mail or print them but can't send it as a Ike to the forum. Can I mail this to someone and ave them post it to this discussion?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

iPad autocorrection makes one look like a bumbling idiot...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good idea, but seriously, nobody is going to sit through more than one 12 minute video. About 5 minutes is the limit for most stuff.
> If you simply made it how many flies you can pop in 1 or 2 minutes... honor system and or video/pictures... that would be better I think.


O would have to agree with Bill on this. In seeing targets with multiple shots close, the target will tear and a not a fly be a hit.

What we are finding in the tournaments is that high shot counts on a target just makes a mess of telling where the shot actually hit.

1minute or 2 minutes if timed. Or a relatively low amount of ammo count per target.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Whoops! I have a problem! I can create the PDF but my iPad only saves it in the apps that red them. I can e-mail or print them but can't send it as a Ike to the forum. Can I mail this to someone and ave them post it to this discussion?


Click on 'Templates' at the top of the front page.

There is a category just for targets and definitely supports PDF.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Good idea, but seriously, nobody is going to sit through more than one 12 minute video. About 5 minutes is the limit for most stuff.
> If you simply made it how many flies you can pop in 1 or 2 minutes... honor system and or video/pictures... that would be better I think.


O would have to agree with Bill on this. In seeing targets with multiple shots close, the target will tear and a not a fly be a hit.

What we are finding in the tournaments is that high shot counts on a target just makes a mess of telling where the shot actually hit.

1minute or 2 minutes if timed. Or a relatively low amount of ammo count per target.
[/quote]

I don't think it needs to be timed,, a time limit maybe as to not have a video drag.. but it shouldn't take long to do either way. I think 12 shots would be a good count. it will determine the percent accuracy (even though 10 is easier to figure







). It shouldn't be too messy with .177 ammo.

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Good idea, but seriously, nobody is going to sit through more than one 12 minute video. About 5 minutes is the limit for most stuff.
> If you simply made it how many flies you can pop in 1 or 2 minutes... honor system and or video/pictures... that would be better I think.


O would have to agree with Bill on this. In seeing targets with multiple shots close, the target will tear and a not a fly be a hit.

What we are finding in the tournaments is that high shot counts on a target just makes a mess of telling where the shot actually hit.

1minute or 2 minutes if timed. Or a relatively low amount of ammo count per target.
[/quote]

I don't think it needs to be timed,, a time limit maybe as to not have a video drag.. but it shouldn't take long to do either way. I think 12 shots would be a good count. it will determine the percent accuracy (even though 10 is easier to figure







). It shouldn't be too messy with .177 ammo.

LGD
[/quote]

good point on the177 ammo. I missed that factor. My bad. I would love to see a .177 ammo shoot!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

What a great winter time shoot. It could take the place of the DtM when a lot of shooters are stuck shooting inside and at shorter distances. Im in.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

what kind of band/pouch combo would be used for say .20g 6mm airsoft bb's? i have a ton of those kicking around?

could do this in the house if thats the case


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in because I can do this in my workshop


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

So what I'm getting is that 12 minutes is to long... Some want no time keeping at all... And if we are looking at indoor shooting maybe we need to reduce the distance to 3 meters instead of six... One suggested just shoot as many flies as you can in the shortest time... I have not had a problem with torn targets using the Airsoft BB's. Any other ideas? I think it is shaping up!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I made a great little BB shooter out of a grape vine fork. I think it's tailor made for this task. I just shoot the goof ball with it now, but a fly...? Sounds like too much fun. I might even let the boys try it too.
What size is your original target? I want to blow it up to the right size.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Limit it to three shots per fly. Problem solved?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Good idea, but seriously, nobody is going to sit through more than one 12 minute video. About 5 minutes is the limit for most stuff.
> If you simply made it how many flies you can pop in 1 or 2 minutes... honor system and or video/pictures... that would be better I think.


I really didn't have video in mind... More on the line of timing yourself for best time then take a still photo of your resulting target and post it.


----------

